# Blu-ray compatability problem



## debaser2 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just bought a Sony BPD-S360 and am trying to hook it up to a Magnavox 37MF231D tv through an HDMI cable. The player starts up and shows the Sony Blu-ray intro screen and then my tv flashes back and forth between black and noise every few seconds. I realize that my tv is not 1080p compatible and I am wondering if that is where my problem lies, in that the tv cannot process the signal. I hooked up the Blu-ray via component cables and it works fine. I then went into the menu options to select HDMI as the output, but the HDMI option is grayed out and won't let me select it.

BTW, I tried 2 different HDMI cables so the problem is not with the cable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the TV 720P? 
Do you have a option on the player to select 720 or 1080?


----------



## debaser2 (Oct 17, 2007)

The tv is 720p and there is an option to pick the output resolution, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## debaser2 (Oct 17, 2007)

So, I'm coming up clueless here. I tried the Blu-ray player on a friend's tv and it worked fine. I have a normal upscaling DVD player with an HDMI out that I can connect to my tv and that works fine. When I plug in the Blu-ray player, I get the intro logo screen then "noise."

This is the manual for my tv. Is there any reason why this wouldn't be compatible with a Sony Blu-ray player???

I do have a 3 year extended warranty on the tv through Target that expires in April '10. Should I give that a shot and see if I can get a new tv?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I haven't run across this maybe someone else here will know.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Blu-ray compatibility problem*

Hi dbaser2

The flicker you see on your screen could also be from other devices sharing the same input/output sources, also isolate the cable from EMI waves. If there are any other devices hooked up to the set (such as x-box, play station etc), disconnect it, and attempt to run the blue-ray without anything else connected to the set. The DVD player does play through another cable source such as s-video or RCA cables so the problem does not lie with the set or the DVD.


----------

